# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Taugt das was?

## SvenJenz

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu im Downhillbereich und hab daher noch nicht wirklich Erfahrung mit Marken etc. 
Nachdem ich mich die letzten Tage informiert hab und auch nach Bikes gesucht hab bin ich bei
EbayKleinanzeigen auf dieses Mondraker gestoßen, klingt für mich eigentlich alles recht gut, 
bis auf die 26" Räder. Weiß aber nicht ob die für mich als Anfänger so entscheidend sind.
Ich füg hier mal den Link zum Bike ein, wär top wenn ein paar von euch ihre Meinung dazu abgeben 
könnten.

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-...82742-217-7170

Danke schonmal an alle  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## MariusG

Hi,

also meiner Meinung nach kannst du allgemein mit einem Mondraker nichts falsch machen^^.

Was den Preis angeht, kann ich dir nicht viel sagen, hab für sowas kein Gefühl und kenn mich mit den Mondraker nicht aus, wie die so stehen. Von der Ausstattung her ist es für einen Neuling auch ok, würde ich sagen. Den Zustand müsstest du nochmal vor Ort checken und am besten jemanden mitnehmen, der sich gut auskennt.

----------


## prolink88

Preislich lässt sich sicher noch verhandelnaber ist ein gutes angebot, da es ja auch selten benutzt wurde26" lässt sich auch gut fahren, sind wir ja jahrelang  :Smile:

----------

